# it's not too much to ask...



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i do a fair amount of travelling and i'm not much into breakfasts so why is it FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE to get a glass of real orange juice even in decent hotels? all hotels now seem to have these machines that mix orange gloop with water and call it orange juice - well i have news for you - IT ISN'T FUCKING ORANGE JUICE - IT TASTES NOTHING LIKE FUCKING ORANGE JUICE - IT'S NASTY!  and it leaves a sludge of orangey concentrate at the bottom of the glass - yak!...

i don't want much in the morning but i would really like a glass of freshly squeezed orange juice - is that really too much to ask? i feel abit better now ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sunny Delight. Grrrrrrrrrr. Don't get me going.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I'm not sure that not getting some freshly squeezed orange juice every single day is that serious a problem. I might be wrong.

Nonetheless, I think you need to consider Hamlet's question Â "whether tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune or to take arms against a sea of troubles and by opposing end them".

I would suggest that your best course of action is:

1) to purchase a carton of orange juice that you like, and to take it with you. If the hotel does not serve juice that you consider to be of the correct high standard, you could drink this instead. I understand that this is an imposition on you in time and the extra outlay for the orange juice (especially as it might not be required),and that it means that you are compensating for the potential inadequacy of the hotel, but on a pragmatic level, it will mean that the type of juice you like is guaranteed to be available to you when you want it.

2) assuming that the FSOJ is unavailable at the hotel, ask to speak to the restaurant manager, and say that you like your orange juice to be FS, not made from reconstituted concentrate. Be warned, if there is no freshly squeezed orange juice on the premises (as we have to assume that there won't be, none being served), the manager is unlikely to be able to get any immediately, unless he sends someone to the shop round the corner (again, assuming there is one, and that it sells FS, rather than RC OJ). Nonetheless, the point will have been made, and if your argument is sufficiently persuasive, then the hotel may change its OJ purchasing policy, which would be all to the good.

3) I assume that this is a matter of some importance to you and your general feeling of well-being. Why else would you take the time to fret so publically about availability of FS OJ in hotels? We live in a free country, not a dictatorship. You can choose to stay in a hotel purely based on the question "Do they serve the kind of orange juice I like in the morning?". Ring them, ask them, then make your booking choice. You couldn't do that in Iraq*, which is precisely why President Bush and Mr Blair want to topple Saddam.

4) You could go and live in America. It's not particularly nice on the whole, and some regard their adherence to the principle of "customer service" as insincere and grating, but many hotels will have orange juice of the type you like. I expect. And, unlike the UK, they grow oranges there. In Florida, particularly, but you will probably be OK in most places across the US I should think, because they have a good distribution network for foodstuffs, including oranges.

I hope you find this helpful. Please let us know if it works

All the best

* This is probably untrue, but it's the spirit of the argument that counts.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

vernan - i can't believe you spent the time to type all that out...

most of my travels are in norway and i don't have much choice of hotels where work is concerned particulary in some of the smaller places like flÃ¸ro, but i try and stay in the local sas. i am usually up pretty early and the only face about is the pimply youth/pouty girlie on breakfast duties who couldn't care less what the loony brit is on about ie this is orange juice - yes. it is - no it isn't etc etc

and don't get me started on the pish americans call coffee... ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

My God ! Vernan my dear Boy " Ye must be the worlds first Freshly Squeezed Orange" Geek !!!!

There are other lesiure activities you could take up you know !

What about concentrated Coke from pubs then !and when you open a Muller Light yoghurt does it splatter onto your shirt Grrrrrrrrr....

NEWCAS*TT*LE 2008 CITY OF CULTURE...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> vernan - i can't believe you spent the time to type all that out...


yeah me too. The orange juice thing annoys me too. What also annoys me is those economy packs of orange juice which are revolting. It either comes from oranges or it doesn't.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i suppose the main thing that pisses me off is that we are now expected to accepted vended processed products of the thing that we actually wanted - like orange juice, coffee/tea, cheeses etc - because it is easier and cheaper for the hotel/cafe whatever, rather than the thing we really wanted in the first place - ie dried leaves in boiling water etc


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oraange Juice Drink. WTF is that all about?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Was in a hotel at the weekend, and they had every single juice going EXCEPT ORANGE JUICE. Think the waitress was getting a bit p1ssed off at being asked "where's the orange juice?". "We've ran out" she said - the hotel was next to a Safeway so why the hell didn't they go and get some??!! 'Cos they want it cheap from the wholesaler probably .

I pay my money and I want my orange juice - and to keep this in line with the original post, yes it should be proper fresh stuff as well ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - do these hotels you frequent advertise on their menus etc that FSOJ is available? If so then complain as you wish to have FSOJ - otherwise if its only Orange Juice that is shown - basically what I think vernan was politely trying to say was STFU what do you expect to be served......... ;D  : lol


----------

